# Encouragement and support needed



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am having a really bad day, just one in a pretty bad week, actually in a pretty bad year! I have been resisting change for a long time now and I feel I have finally hit bottom and I am ready to do whatever it takes to get a life back. I started TIP 3 days ago, today is day 4. I am feeling so dang sick that I am tempted to again stop trying to change and just accept life at the bottom. It really sucks there, but sadly enough it is within my comfort zone. I hope though, that if I can just get myself to push through any resitance my mind may have to change, I can actually start to improve. I feel like I have been going downhill for a very long time and this past year, with the move and all, has just pushed me down faster and harder. I know I sound rather pathetic today. I feel rather pathetic today. I am usually not this down. I just want so badly to feel good and to be able to go places and do things with my kids, to not be dizzy and anxious and tense all the time. I am trying very hard to change my thought process and I have started doing stretches and yoga poses. I just can't let myself give up (like I've done in the past) if I feel worse before I feel better. Today, I feel like giving up.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Luaralee, please email me at falcon###webpotential.comHang in there.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Dear Lauralee,I'm not really sure what to say to help you feel better right now - but I'm sending healing and caring thoughts your way.Barbara


----------

